# Retroshare 5.5a broken.



## zspider (Jan 28, 2014)

The port for net-p2p/retroshare has been broken for several days now. Tried substituting in GCC as it's apparently missing, but that just caused it to fail further up the line.


```
make[2]: exec(gcc) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/retroshare/work/RetroShare-v0.5.5a/supportlibs/pegmarkdown
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/retroshare/work/RetroShare-v0.5.5a
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/retroshare
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

You can either try contacting the port's maintainer or submit a bug-report.


----------



## zspider (Jan 31, 2014)

Contacted the maintainer. Awaiting a response.


----------

